# GYM BUDDY WANTED



## Guest (Jun 10, 2004)

Hi, my name is NEIL, 49 yrs young and come from the CLAUGHTON area of WIRRAL,CHESHIRE,UK.

I am looking for freinds/companions MAYBE MORE with the right person,in particular, also looking for GYM BUDDY/TRAINING PARTNER who lives in or around my area to help me and MOTIVATE me in the gym after a recent back operation, slipped disc.

Many thnx for taking the time to read this message, and if your in the similiar situation, IE also looking for GYM BUDDY, then why not contact me via this site, even if we only met for a pint or two, then take it from there.

Best Wishes.

NEIL


----------



## mutley1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Hello Neil and good luck with finding someone. I train on my own most of the time and having a partner does help...London is not too close to your neck of the woods, but I'm sure you'll find someone


----------



## norditropin (Jun 1, 2004)

I would have helped you out a few years back ,I lived not far from there,which gym are you thinking of using,I could maybe point you in direction of a good hardcore gym that's not expensive if you are interested.


----------

